# hi all another ESTP here



## zombie89 (Jan 27, 2010)

Sensitive doer:mellow: just had the test and wanted to say hi. great things are going on here and liked the forum really. take care


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings zombie89 and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum zombie89. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome! It's nice to have an S around. roud:


----------



## livingalife (Jan 27, 2010)

Hello sensitive doer ... what led you to this forum?


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Here's to hoping you have a good time.


----------



## zombie89 (Jan 27, 2010)

oaw thanks guys thats almost as fast as the robot mate:happy:



livingalife said:


> Hello sensitive doer ... what led you to this forum?


hi there livingalife. i thought i could have some good time here by sharing and discussing ideas and experiences with others


----------



## livingalife (Jan 27, 2010)

hi there livingalife. i thought i could have some good time here by sharing and discussing ideas and experiences with others[/quote]

me too. seems like there is plenty of threads to learn from ... as well as places to vent! hope you enjoy!


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome! :tongue:


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome ESTP brother! Should I assume by your username you would be a fan of all things zombie as well?


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Yay! Another ESTP! :laughing:

Welcome!!!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## zombie89 (Jan 27, 2010)

TreeBob said:


> Welcome ESTP brother! Should I assume by your username you would be a fan of all things zombie as well?



yep i like zombies they just eat to live, dont think dont believe no relations no worries they dont even feel the pain. how pure and nice is that? and that cute apperiance.. ok just kidding 

although im not fan of it i like it


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Welcome aboard to PC.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

zombie89 said:


> Sensitive doer:mellow: just had the test and wanted to say hi. great things are going on here and liked the forum really. take care


Greetings Zombie89! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. Looking forward to reading your ESTP insights.:happy:


----------



## zombie89 (Jan 27, 2010)

Happy said:


> Greetings Zombie89! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. Looking forward to reading your ESTP insights.:happy:


yes thats something im going to do if i can figure it out really:laughing:


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Hallo.....


----------

